# Verbindungstest



## Sladda (20. Jun 2007)

Hallo!

Ich würd gern so ein kleines grünes Lämpchen in meinem Prog haben wenn (solange) die Verbindung zu meiner posgresql-db steht. Dazu dachte ich mir, ich mache alle 10 sec (eigener Thread) irgendeine select abfrage und wen ein ergebnis kommt, dann steht die verbindung, wenn kein kommt eben nicht..

ist das eine gute Lösung? 
ist eine Abfrage im 10 Sekunden-Takt zuviel ?
Gibts eine Alternative ?

Vielen Dank
mfg
Sladda


----------



## FelixR (20. Jun 2007)

Ich denke nicht das das eine gute Lösung ist... 
aber das hast du ja selber schon erkannt, sonst hättest du ja nicht gefragt.

Besser wäre wohl direkt das Objekt anzusprechen welches die Verbindung hält, wenn das denn geht. 
Wie verbindest du dich denn mit der Datebank?
Poste doch mal den Teil des Codes.

Alle 10 sec ist meiner Meinung aber gar kein Problem, kommt natürlich immer dartauf an welche Leistung der PC erbringt.


----------



## Sladda (20. Jun 2007)

ich verbinde so:


```
private static Connection db=null;

private static void establishConnection(){
    	try{
    	Class.forName("org.postgresql.Driver");             // load JDBC driver     
    	// establish a connection with the desired database 
    	 
    	db =DriverManager.getConnection(url,user,pw);
    	}
    	catch(Exception e){}
    }
```

ich habe keine Möglichkeit gefunden auf dem Connection Object so eine Art Test durchzuführen..
Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## JUser (20. Jun 2007)

in der klasse Connection gibts ne methode isClosed()
vlt hilft dir ja die weiter


----------

